# Dyeing wool with copper pipes/ammonia



## tavia (Oct 16, 2006)

I go this recipe from our local spinning group:
1 qt ammonia
3 qts water
one 12 inch piece copper pice cut in half
put these in a glass jar for one week until water turns bluish green
put wet wool in the jar for one hour to a week
rinse

Its supposed to dye the wool a beautiful shade of blue green. Well I tried it and it turned out this nasty grey blue color. I wonder what I did wrong.
Has anyone ever tried this? I'd love to hear your experiences. tips, etc.
I was especially bummed because this was my first time shearing, scouring, dyeing wool from my own sheep. Her names Isa she's a tiny 6 month old Icelandic/Finn Dorset cross who's our pet. She's so friendly, I sheared her just standing up with no restraint.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Never have tried dying like that. I tend to use my liquid soap dyes; you can also use food coloring, natural plant dyes or koolaide.


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

I have tried that and it turned out a brownish green. Not too bad. I have heard of others who tried it with pennies and got a greenish color.
I think I will try it sometime this winter to give me an adventure in color.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I suspect it has to do with impurities in your water supply. Iron is a likely problem. Other minerals will effect color, too.

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Somerhill said:


> I suspect it has to do with impurities in your water supply. Iron is a likely problem. Other minerals will effect color, too.
> 
> Lisa at Somerhill
> www.somerhillfarm.com



Perhaps trying it with distilled water would help? 

I've not heard of this before, and am going to give it a try. After reading all this, I think I'll do two batches...my well water, and distilled. Should be interesting, at least! 

Meg


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

That's what I would try, Meg. The experiment will be fun!  Iron is said to "sadden" colors - making them darker, more drab. It is used as a mordant, just like salt, aluminum, tin, copper, etc. 

Lisa at Somerhill
www.somerhillfarm.com
(who needs to get off this computer and start washing 26# of BFL wool for rovings.) :help:


----------



## tavia (Oct 16, 2006)

I was thinking of trying again and experimenting with different water too. Let us know your results. 
This time I am trying with no water, just ammonia and copper, and the water is turning blue again with no trace of green. This is the color the dyebath looked last time. We'll see what happens..


----------



## celticheart (Aug 17, 2006)

tavia said:


> I go this recipe from our local spinning group:
> 1 qt ammonia
> 3 qts water
> one 12 inch piece copper pice cut in half
> ...




Try overdying it in a vat. It might take a different color, like a bronze....


----------



## tavia (Oct 16, 2006)

This is so strange!! 
A sample swatch that I carded, spun, and knitted of this grey-blue wool, magically turned green?? It was out in my yarn basket exposed to air...

The rest of the wool I dyed, still in a plastic is the same grey-blue color..
I guess I'll expose it all to the air and see if it all turns green..there might be hope yet and I wont have to overdye.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

When copper oxidizes it turns green - to oxidize is when oxygen reacts with the copper, so that makes good sense.

edit - oops forgot I set up my sig file! hehe


----------

